# Ole Fishing Hole--Springfield



## Travis Gray (May 12, 2013)

Anyone know of this little area? It's off Fairfield Pike, across from George Rogers and backed up against the Mad. I've been by a few times and there's always a bunch of people there. I assume that its a paylake, but They don't have a website, and the number I found doesn't work. If anyone has a working number, or any info on the place, that'd be great!


----------



## jiginbrian (Aug 15, 2011)

It is a paylake. Same rd you take to mad river top soil. I believe its $10

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Lostleader (Apr 19, 2013)

It gets fished a lot. I always laugh at the people paying money to stand shoulder to shoulder. 

I wouldn't fish there, but it would be totally my preference. I don't have anything against pay lakes, I have fished them plenty of times. I have just learned you can find big fish in cleaner lakes if you do your work. Now if you can find a pay lake that stocks farm raised cats and show up on stocking days, its worth the money. I dont know of any around here but there used to be a place in Indiana that would stock every sunday morning, we would show up fill a basket full of nice 2-4 pound farm raised cats and have a good fish fry.


----------



## jiginbrian (Aug 15, 2011)

882-6011, I believe that's still the number

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Lowell H Turner (Feb 22, 2011)

Used to be owned by Larry Anderson of LA Tree Service...


----------



## Flathead King 06 (Feb 26, 2006)

Lostleader said:


> Now if you can find a pay lake that stocks farm raised cats and show up on stocking days, its worth the money. I dont know of any around here.


Beaver and the Ole' Fishin Hole both stock with farm raised. Beaver supposedly stocks every friday and sometimes on the weekends. I don't know about the stocking schedule for the Fishin Hole, I have fished it a few times, and we caught fish each time... Small lake easy to fish, if you get there on a day when they are stocking you can catch a mess of fish.


----------



## cherlyn05 (Mar 12, 2014)

There is a paylake in Fairborn Oh. About 30 min from springfield. Rainbow Lakes. They stock 2ce a week. It's $12-13 for 12hrs. It's the only place we fish. 10-13 lakes, the smallest cat i have caught was 9 lbs. They have pulled some from there over 60. Some over 80-90 lbs. Contests and tournaments, biggest fish caught for week, etc. You do NOT wanna go on a stock day thinking you'll bring in a ton, doesn't work that way at this place. If you really want a challenge, you'll love it there, the fish are fighters!! LOL


----------



## cherlyn05 (Mar 12, 2014)

Try Rainbow Lake in Fairborn. They stock about every kind of catfish


----------



## Fisherman 3234 (Sep 8, 2008)

cherlyn05 said:


> There is a paylake in Fairborn Oh. About 30 min from springfield. Rainbow Lakes. They stock 2ce a week. It's $12-13 for 12hrs. It's the only place we fish. 10-13 lakes, the smallest cat i have caught was 9 lbs. They have pulled some from there over 60. Some over 80-90 lbs. Contests and tournaments, biggest fish caught for week, etc. You do NOT wanna go on a stock day thinking you'll bring in a ton, doesn't work that way at this place. If you really want a challenge, you'll love it there, the fish are fighters!! LOL


If this doesn't sound like a paylake plug, I don't know what does. The first three posts you have done on this site have been promoting this paylake in Fairborn..... If you (the o.p.) want to catch Big Catfish, save your money and try the river... P.M. me if you would like some advice on where to start. Paylakes are a good way to waste lots of money needlessly. Buy the way, where are they getting all those big catfish you speak of?


----------



## cherlyn05 (Mar 12, 2014)

Fisherman 3234 said:


> If this doesn't sound like a paylake plug, I don't know what does. The first three posts you have done on this site have been promoting this paylake in Fairborn..... If you want to catch Big Catfish, save your money and try the river... P.M. me if you would like some advice on where to start. Paylakes are a good way to waste lots of money needlessly. Buy the way, where are they getting all those big catfish you speak of?


Farm raised, Indiana I think.


----------



## cherlyn05 (Mar 12, 2014)

can't pm others yet, I'm to new i guess, lol


----------



## cherlyn05 (Mar 12, 2014)

LOL, yea, i guess i do sound like a paylake plug, just love the place


----------



## Fisherman 3234 (Sep 8, 2008)

cherlyn05 said:


> Farm raised, Indiana I think.


The fish in those ponds are *not* farm raised......they are wild caught fish usually from either the Ohio river or illegally acquired that are anywhere from 12-25 years old. They only last about 2-3 months in those "ponds", then they get thrown in a dumpster.....


----------



## sammerguy (Jun 7, 2011)

Thread locked in 3-2-1...


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

Cherlyn, the easiest way to figure out if farm raised or taken from a river is by looking at what they are stocking, if they only stock channel cats and less then 4 lbs, probably farm raised, but if they stock any size flathead or blue, they are buying from commercial fishermen who most likely have taken thoe fish from the publics waters, the Ohio River near Cinci is practically void of ANY catfish from the overharvest and sometimes illegal taking of catfish with no limits. Payponds are a really sore subject on this board so expect to get some flack. Farm raised is perfectly ok but I do not know of ANY paypond stocking farm raised fish, 

Salmonid


----------



## cherlyn05 (Mar 12, 2014)

Fisherman 3234 said:


> The fish in those ponds are *not* farm raised......they are wild caught fish usually from either the Ohio river or illegally acquired that are anywhere from 12-25 years old. They only last about 2-3 months in those "ponds", then they get thrown in a dumpster.....


Do you know this for sure? Have you been to this lake "pond"?, We know the owner quite well and know he doesn't get his fish illegally. Someone asked about where are there paylakes, I answered their question because I knew of a paylake that was great to fish at. Not trying to cause trouble. Just giving my input to questions that i have seen here.


----------



## cherlyn05 (Mar 12, 2014)

May I ask why pay lakes are a sore subject? I know I'll catch some flack. Everyone is entitled to their opinion and i can take criticism. But not so well with bashing, lol.


----------



## Roscoe (Jul 22, 2007)

Isn't there a special place on here for Paylakes?I would guess not.Paylakes should be for the handicapped and Kids only.And then only stocked with farm raised fish.Paylaking is not a sport,neither is it Game Fishing.Yea it's a real shame the Trappers and Owners ruin so many Beautiful fish.It ain't fer me.



Roscoe


----------



## cherlyn05 (Mar 12, 2014)

If you look at the very first post, yes, a year ago, you would see someone asking about a pay lake. So, looks to me like this IS the place to go about pay lakes. If you don't like them, don't go. Simple as that. No need to voice your opinion if you don't like them. I was looking online about a fishing hole I saw on the way home and just wanted some info on the place. This thread popped up. I answered the guy's question (after being told i had to register) and didn't notice the date on it. I looked through this site to see what it was all about. I thought it would be an awesome place to get info, advice, and give back the same. I was obviously wrong about it, since ppl seem to despise others opinions and interests. I'm here to learn about things i have an interest in. If you don't have a "positive" answer, then don't answer.


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

Pay pond owners say they are buying from a "fish farm" but if they are buying/stocking any blue or flathead cats, they have been taken from the publics resource. Most of the commercial fishermen have changed there names to blah blah fish farm, for posterity sake, wont fool anybody these days. 

Just so you know Ohio does not allow any commercial fishing but Ky does and that's where the friction comes from, a certain lake not far from Dayton has openly advertised stocking almost 40,000 lbs of catfish last year into less then 10 surface acres of water, you figure it out, BTW he netted all those fish from the Cinci area of the Ohio River. That's just 1 lakes take from the Ohio River, last count was Southern Ohio had almost 90 Payponds. 

Next time you want to fish, let me know, we will spend 12-14 hrs on the Ohio River with a dozen rods out and hope we can put a single channel in the boat. I have more skunks then actual fish in the last 3 years and Ive tourney fished the Ohio for catfish for the last 12 years. Im serious about the offer too...


Lastly again no one here is against payponds, just where they get there fish from... big fish equals big money, jackpots etc. You said it yourself in your first post, Re: RL 
"the smallest cat i have caught was 9 lbs. They have pulled some from there over 60. Some over 80-90 lbs. Contests and tournaments, biggest fish caught for week, etc." 

Salmonid


----------



## RussianFisherman (Jan 8, 2014)

cherlyn05 said:


> If you look at the very first post, yes, a year ago, you would see someone asking about a pay lake. So, looks to me like this IS the place to go about pay lakes. If you don't like them, don't go. Simple as that.


I completely agree with this. I personally would never go to a pay lake, but I have no problem with others doing so. It is a free country, and everyone is entitled to their own opinion, whether that be about eating certain fish or using paylakes. Touchy topics like this bring out the worst in people....


----------



## GarrettMyers (May 16, 2011)

You guys are debating with Salmonid, a guy who is a seasoned master catfisherman. Don't you think he MAY have his finger on the pulse of information regarding catfish in SW Ohio? He clearly said he's not against the pay ponds, just the way they get their fish. I think it's safe to say he's more concerned about the species' viability as opposed to caring whether or not you fish a paylake.


----------



## cherlyn05 (Mar 12, 2014)

RussianFisherman said:


> I completely agree with this. I personally would never go to a pay lake, but I have no problem with others doing so. It is a free country, and everyone is entitled to their own opinion, whether that be about eating certain fish or using paylakes. Touchy topics like this bring out the worst in people....


Thank you RussianFisherman, I enjoy the place. It's not a sport or tournament type place to fish, but a great place to go, unwind, relax and enjoy yourself. Getting fish illegally would be a concern for me to but I know the owner personally and know he doesn't do alot of what ppl say. Did not mean to start a big argument at all. Always looking for places to fish and enjoy myself. Salmonid has offered to council me and iz think i'm gonna take him up on the offer


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

Cherlyn, lets try this another way, suppose RL was a park and a public place for all to enjoy and fish at and then you watched as a "fish farm" came in and netted darn near every fish out of the place you loved o fish to take them back to there ponds to stock where others had to pay to fish there, just doesn't seem right...LOL that's what is happening right now on the Ohio River and unfortunately the state of Ky allows this and because of some loopholes in the laws, the state of Ohio can not do anything about it. 

Again, its not about the payponds and everyone agrees they should exist with farm raised catfish. These 60-70 lb catfish may be close to 20 years old and by taking all of them, you run into several problems, first is it will take 20generations of fish reproduction to replace what was there yesterday and during that time another species will replace it on the food chain so once they are gone, they will NEVER come back as the river systems are constantly evolving. secondly, the number of eggs laid is relative to the size of the fish, the bigger the fish, the more eggs , this is true for both Blue and Flathead catfish.

A Blue cat has to be about 7 years old before it can spawn ( about 15 lbs) and a Flathead catfish has to be about 5-6 years old and about 10-12 lbs so when folks are talking about 60 or even 80-90 lb fish, you can see what a difference removing just that 1 fish can do to sustaining itself within the ecosystem of a healthy river. I might add that these monsters are the only predator the Asian Carp have so removing them is taking away the last hurdle for them to invade our waters with NO predator to stop them. You've seen the Wabash River videos of flying carp everywhere. 

Garrett is right ( thanks for the nod also) I care more about protecting the species so perhaps your children may have a chance of catching one vs hearing about the good ole days when you catching a true monster from its wild home in a natural free flowing river was a thing of the past....

I start my tournament season this week but can offer trips to Eastwood lake in the next few weeks for some good lesson on learning and respecting the ways of the whiskered channel cat! :B

Salmonid


----------



## whodeynati (Mar 12, 2012)

Well put Salmonid. If people can't understand it the way you just put, they have a bunch of screws loose upstairs.


----------



## cherlyn05 (Mar 12, 2014)

whodeynati said:


> Well put Salmonid. If people can't understand it the way you just put, they have a bunch of screws loose upstairs.


I don't think i should be a member of this site. I'm obviously a nuisance and to "stupid". Sorry for stepping on toes for answering a question. I wish you all the best in your fishing endeavors.

Salmonid:
I see and understand what your saying and now understand others' hostilities towards me or rather paylakes. I can not confirm where he gets his fish, only know what I have been told. Knowing the owner and how he is, I don't believe he would do what ppl think. Not that i can't be wrong about him. My experience with fishing in rivers and such places you would have to have a license, I didn't catch anything and was disappointed. Maybe my technique needs some adjustment, lol. I can't leave an email address here and don't know how best to leave contact info so we can keep in touch and set up a fishing expedition. I'm on FB... my username here plus "@yahoo.com" should get you to me. Will also get you to my email. LOL, Maybe i can leave that here,  Hope to hear from you soon.


----------



## Fisherman 3234 (Sep 8, 2008)

Thank you for your input Mark. Cherlyn you stated that the paylake owner told you they were farm raised catfish earlier in this thread, obviously he lied to you.....what else do you think he is not being honest about? Salmonid and a lot of us on here are very passionate about this issue due to the harm the stocking of paylakes does to public waters, its as simple as that.


----------



## cherlyn05 (Mar 12, 2014)

How do YOU know this for sure? Did you track and follow every move he makes? Do you know of a way to check it out that proves he DOES get his fish illegally? I don't think so. Leave me alone now. As soon as I figure out how to unsubscribe from here, i will, nearly every one of you has been mean and hurtful to me, FOR NO REASON. Thanks for such a great experience!


----------



## GarrettMyers (May 16, 2011)

cherlyn05 said:


> How do YOU know this for sure? Did you track and follow every move he makes? Do you know of a way to check it out that proves he DOES get his fish illegally? I don't think so. Leave me alone now. As soon as I figure out how to unsubscribe from here, i will, nearly every one of you has been mean and hurtful to me, FOR NO REASON. Thanks for such a great experience!


Dude, it's cool, just take a breath and chill. If you love fishing and are serious about being a good fisherman that can catch fish in all waters, then hangout a little bit and see what it's all about. No one is pissed at you or anything. There are a bunch of good guys on here that are more than willing to help ppl at all skill levels. Pretty much all of us sucked at river fishing at first. It's counterintuitive to lake fishing. Any lake fisherman's "instincts" will basically take him to the wrong part of the river. Take Salmonid up on his offer, it would open a whole new world of fishing to you and I bet you would have a blast. Send me a private message (PM) if you want to bs about fishing a little, it was only a short few years ago I caught my first river fish. Best of luck pal.


----------



## Countryboyforlyfe (Mar 11, 2014)

Don't worry dude there is a group of them I've noticed that get"preferred treatment" and they like to bully individuals on here with no repercussions but once you say something wrong to them you get banned from the site...just do what you do and do it legal and don't anything these"self proclaimed veterans" say get to you! Because 99% of them wouldn't say it to ya in person.


----------



## GarrettMyers (May 16, 2011)

Countryboyforlyfe said:


> Don't worry dude there is a group of them I've noticed that get"preferred treatment" and they like to bully individuals on here with no repercussions but once you say something wrong to them you get banned from the site...just do what you do and do it legal and don't anything these"self proclaimed veterans" say get to you! Because 99% of them wouldn't say it to ya in person.


Is anyone else confused by this? I check this forum everyday, and don't recall anyone getting "bullied"...? I know of 3 guys that have been banned here in 3 years... 2 of them went on crazy expletive filled tirades and the other one well.... There are varying accounts on what happened to poor old imalt, but he definitely wasn't bullied. I see a ton of guys that offer up a ton of advice freely just out of the goodness of their hearts or because someone helped them along the way. There is a much higher percentage of good guys on this site than there is in the general world population. I'm 100% sure about that.


----------



## Countryboyforlyfe (Mar 11, 2014)

I agree there are a BUNCH of good guys on here but go read any thread that has a lot of replys and you'll see ...I'm not going to argue with anyone on here because I'm an adult and even tho I DESPISE paylakes i DESPISE bullies even more, and was letting the man know not to let anyone on here discourage him from doing what he loves! I've never fished a paylake and never will...and will never down those that do.


----------



## GarrettMyers (May 16, 2011)

Countryboyforlyfe said:


> I agree there are a BUNCH of good guys on here but go read any thread that has a lot of replys and you'll see ...I'm not going to argue with anyone on here because I'm an adult and even tho I DESPISE paylakes i DESPISE bullies even more, and was letting the man know not to let anyone on here discourage him from doing what he loves! I've never fished a paylake and never will...and will never down those that do.


I hear ya. The only crap talking I see in the SW forum is joking between friends. I don't check the other regions very often though, so maybe I just don't see it. I've seen a fair amount of guys that get discouraged and frustrated on the water that come to the SW forum asking for help. There's always a bunch of guys that jump on it and actively help anyway they can.


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

Countryboyforlyfe said:


> Don't worry dude there is a group of them I've noticed that get"preferred treatment" and they like to bully individuals on here with no repercussions but once you say something wrong to them you get banned from the site...just do what you do and do it legal and don't anything these"self proclaimed veterans" say get to you! Because 99% of them wouldn't say it to ya in person.


...what??? That's nuts....there's a ton of great outdoorsman on here that Give out great info on catching fish in rivers and lakes....AND they're willing to show you how (im refrencing Salmonid,fishdealer04, FFL, and a whole slew of other guys). .and the "groups" you refer to..those guys are actually friends ,outside of this website, most of em became friends as a direct result of this website...no bullying here man..my name is Carl...if you wanna fish together sometime..pm me..I'd be glad to put you on some great river fishing this summer....


----------



## SConner (Mar 3, 2007)

1st - Welcome Cherlyn05 to OGF. as others have mentioned, if you stick around you will learn much and I can't think of a more qualified mentor than Salmonid.  We look forward to seeing more of your post in the future.

2nd - Most any reasonable adult would agree nobody likes to see bullying and it is clearly discouraged on this site, along with trolling and general pot stirring.

3rd - This is one of those topics that always brings out passionate responses from sportsman on this site. But passion should never equal rude. Be respectful of others and their views and you will find the respect is generally reciprocated.

Tight lines!


----------



## cherlyn05 (Mar 12, 2014)

Thank you to the guys asking me to stick it out here. There ARE some reasonable and decent ppl here. I don't deny that, just didn't appreciate the bit of bashing, which i can understand. what I don't understand is how some ppl can say without a doubt that ALL paylakes get their fish in ways that are less than appropriate, when they have never even been to the lake. I sincerely do hope to make some great fishing buddies. Salmonid being one. Would be willing to make more friends from here as well, if i can/do stick around. 

BTW All you fellas.... I'm Not a dude or man, but a "dude-ette" I am Female.


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

Cheryl it's like this...pay lakes need to make money...it is after all a business... So I wont knock that...but these pay lakes need to attract business, the way to do that is with the promise of getting a chance to catch a big catfish..these catfish take years and years and years to get big..that's not gonna happen with farm raised fish..by the time they get to be a few pounds on a fish farm, they're sold to the pay lakes..there's nothin wrong with that... Nothing at all...the problem is that they're stocking 20,30,40 lbs cats and bigger...you're question is" how do we know these big cats are taken illegally" ...right? Well... They would need to get fish that size stocked from a relatively close location...the Ohio river is relatively close, and the Ohio river is a large enough and healthy enough body of water for catfish to reach this size, lastly..Kentucky allows commercial netting of catfish..and pay lakes will pay these guys for the fish.. Now, if you ask me" have I seen this happen in person" I'd have to say no, I have not...but do the math... Commercial netting is allowed on the Ohio river...Ohio river cat fishing sucks more each year..and pay lakes have huge cats stocked...
There's nothing wrong with pay lakes,or anyone who chooses to fish them..but when it depletes other great fisheries...it becomes a problem..


----------



## cherlyn05 (Mar 12, 2014)

could someone, anyone please go to a chat, i have a couple q's.... pay lake unrelated...


----------



## Lostleader (Apr 19, 2013)

Wow what brought this up. My phone was going nuts since I responded to this a year ago.

So who is the bully here?

DC 33


----------



## cherlyn05 (Mar 12, 2014)

Hello, Guess i did. I was looking up info about a fishing place and came across this website. didn't notice the date on the first post and mentioned a place that I knew of. It stirred up some anger. I did NOT mean to cause probs but it did. There are no bullies here, i never said there were. Some people were very upset and got very defensive. I understand now, why they were defensive.


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

Its all good cherlyn05....and welcome to ogf!


----------



## cherlyn05 (Mar 12, 2014)

Thank you. I would like to know of good fishing spots around Springfield. I like fish that put up a fight. I am pretty decent at getting the fighters in, lol. I have stories of fishing trips to tell to.


----------



## cherlyn05 (Mar 12, 2014)

I would also like to get a friends list going if i'm gonna stick around. If anyone is willing to friend me, tell me how to do it please.


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

cherlyn05 said:


> Thank you. I would like to know of good fishing spots around Springfield. I like fish that put up a fight. I am pretty decent at getting the fighters in, lol. I have stories of fishing trips to tell to.


If your after cats..the closest water that comes to mind is CJ Brown...I'm o expert on this body of water but there's another thread in the SW section titled "CJ water temps"...those guys know that lake like well..


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

Yup, CJ Brown is loaded, actually over loaded with channel cats, mostly .75-2 lbs but some really nice ones in the mix, Ive caught them up to about 9 lbs at CJB. Also Kiser Lake has some real nice fish as well as a few bullheads, as a bonus if throwing cut bait up there, you may get a Hybrid striper. To your West the Upper Great Miami River is loaded with nice channel cats with a rare flathead thrown in. Further North at Indian Lake is loaded with channels and then there are many park ponds in the area that hold cats and usually carp too. Eastwood Lake isn't too far and has some nice channels but you gotta work around the weed there and that can be challenging without a boat. 

As far as the Friend function here on OGF, im not sure what it is used for...LOL

Let me know if you have any more questions about cats in the area. 


Salmonid


----------



## cherlyn05 (Mar 12, 2014)

Hi Salmonid, I know i can try CJ since i grew up on it. I don't have a boat but my dad does so I'll give that a try when it gets warmer. Sounds like I won't be able to catch the bigger sized cats (14ish and up lbs) that i'm used to, but will make a go of it. I am also gonna look up the thread you mentioned earlier.. CJ and water temps....?..... something like that. And see if i can get any advice from the fishermen there.


----------



## cherlyn05 (Mar 12, 2014)

as for the friend thing... I was talking about your friends list you have on this site.


----------



## Curtis937 (Sep 17, 2010)

cherlyn05 said:


> Hi Salmonid, I know i can try CJ since i grew up on it. I don't have a boat but my dad does so I'll give that a try when it gets warmer. Sounds like I won't be able to catch the bigger sized cats (14ish and up lbs) that i'm used to, but will make a go of it. I am also gonna look up the thread you mentioned earlier.. CJ and water temps....?..... something like that. And see if i can get any advice from the fishermen there.


In southwest ohio threads look at "cj water temps" lots of good info and good guys also I live down the street from cj maybe I can take you out on the boat sometime...I fish it a lot 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

cherlyn05 said:


> Hi Salmonid, I know i can try CJ since i grew up on it. I don't have a boat but my dad does so I'll give that a try when it gets warmer. Sounds like I won't be able to catch the bigger sized cats (14ish and up lbs) that i'm used to, but will make a go of it. I am also gonna look up the thread you mentioned earlier.. CJ and water temps....?..... something like that. And see if i can get any advice from the fishermen there.


..when you initially log in to OGF, click on" Southwest forums"...then click on "CJ Water Temps"..a lotta the same guys on this thread frequent that forum too..


----------



## Intimidator (Nov 25, 2008)

cherlyn05 said:


> Hi Salmonid, I know i can try CJ since i grew up on it. I don't have a boat but my dad does so I'll give that a try when it gets warmer. Sounds like I won't be able to catch the bigger sized cats (14ish and up lbs) that i'm used to, but will make a go of it. I am also gonna look up the thread you mentioned earlier.. CJ and water temps....?..... something like that. And see if i can get any advice from the fishermen there.


Make sure while fishing Mother CJ that you take home some of those 1-2 lb kitties so we can grow some larger Kats!
They are delicious this time of year!


----------

